# * Millie * 21/06/1997 - 21/12/2010



## sami87 (Aug 27, 2010)

My beautiful angel. I still can't believe you're gone. I can't express just how deeply I miss you and how much this hurts.

You weren't just a pet. You felt like a sibling. You got me through my childhood. You were always there and knew when I needed a hug. You listened to me and kissed me when I cried.

I'll never forget your hilarious 'woo-woos' or your circuits around the garden. Or how you spent 3 days in the new garden when we moved. It's when the weather is warm and sunny I remember you spending all the time you could enjoying it. You looked so happy. I hope you were.

Going home isn't the same anymore. I hate it and avoid it because it's just not the same.










I'm sorry I couldn't get you to the specialists in time. I'm sorry I couldn't make her listen to me. I'm sorry for how I chose to deal with your passing. I'm sorry I'm still furious and cry whenever I think about you. I'm sorry I wasn't there when it happened. I should have been and I'll never forgive myself for that. But I knew. You passed at 3.30pm, and at 4pm I knew you were free. She didn't tell me until 5.30pm...

I know you're free of your pain now, and happy. I just wish I could see you again. I wish I could get that last image of you out of my head and not feel you being ripped from my arms and taken away from me forever. I wish you didn't have to die the way you did.

I'm sorry, my angel. 
I'll always love you and I'll never, ever forget you. I promise.










When it's my turn to go to the other side, I hope you come and visit me!

I love you, Millie.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
R.I.P Millie and run free at rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss of Millie.

May your spirit run forever free sweet girl.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

So sorry, Millie looks to be a lovely girl, no wonder you miss her so much x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! x


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

ok i am crying now :crying: im so sorry hun *huggs* 

hope this helps 

When I am gone, release me, let me go-
I have so many things to see and do.
You must not tie yourself to me with tears,
Be happy that we had so many years.
I gave you my love, you can only guess
How much you gave me in happiness.
I thank you for the love you have each shown.
But now it is time I traveled alone.
So grieve awhile for me if grieve you must,
Then let your grief be comforted by trust,
It is only for a while that we must part,
So bless the memories within your heart,
I will not be far away, for life goes on,
So if you need me, call and I will come.
Though you can not see or touch me, I will be near.
And if you listen with your heart, you will hear
All my love around you soft and clear.
And then, when you must come this way alone,
I will greet you with a smile and "Welcome Home".


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

im so sorry for your loss RIP


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Tears are in my eyes now 
I am so sorry for your loss ,run free sweetie over the rainbow


----------



## doggie82 (Apr 19, 2010)

sorry to hear about your loss big hugs being sent your way


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry for your loss xx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Run free Millie 

Sorry for you loss xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

What a gorgeous part of you, so sorry x


----------

